# CityTV - Do you think the long-gun registry should be scrapped?



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2010)

Poll Link

Do you think the long-gun registry should be scrapped?

Yes (56%) 
No (44%) 

Hit it!

http://www.citytv.com/toronto/citynews/news/local/article/76370--police-associations-campaign-for-gun-registry


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Poll Link
> 
> Do you think the long-gun registry should be scrapped?
> 
> ...



DONE!


----------



## KnightShift (7 May 2010)

Done and done!

Results when I went on:

Yes: 57%

No: 43%


----------



## Nuggs (7 May 2010)

> Liberal leader Michael Ignatieff supports a reduction or elimination in penalties for long-gun owners but wants to keep the registry. He's said he will *order *  his MPs to vote against the bill when it comes up for third and final reading.



What ever happened to representing the wishes / views of your constituents?


----------



## Hawk (7 May 2010)

Done!

Yes 65%
No 35%

Hawk


----------



## Miko (10 May 2010)

May 10, 2010, 
Yes (82%)
No (18%)


----------



## SeanNewman (19 May 2010)

Crockett said:
			
		

> What ever happened to representing the wishes / views of your constituents?



That has always been a sticking point in Federal politics.  When Johhny Voter votes for a party, yes he has his individual wishes but he is also saying that he agrees with the party's platform.

If he voted Liberal but wants this scrapped, what's the MP to do?  If he voted Conservative but wants gay marriage, what's the MP to do?


----------



## Danjanou (19 May 2010)

Done


Yes (82%) 
No (18%) 

Wonder how the progressives trendy latte sipping urbanites at CITY are going to massage those results. ;D


----------



## Delta26 (30 Jun 2010)

Done and Dusted

yes: 82%

no:   18%


----------



## Bike to Live (10 May 2011)

Yes (82%)
No (18%)


----------



## Mikhail (10 May 2011)

Sc-aaaaaaaaa-rrRAP it!

Yes (82%)
No (18%)

Edit: (Doht! Bit of a necro-post, sorry folks)


----------



## Sigger (11 May 2011)

Yes (83%)
No (17%)

I would like to see how many votes this is based on.


----------



## mike63 (11 May 2011)

Done. Yes for god's sake scrap it!

Yes 83%
No 17%


----------



## Scotty6winslet (23 May 2011)

Done.


Yes (73%)

No(27%)

Its good for countries protection.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (13 Sep 2011)

DONE:

YES (83%)

NO (17%)


----------

